# Crashy's Power Resolution



## CRASHMAN (Dec 21, 2005)

This'll start jan 2nd.... after my jan 1st hang over 
It will be my attempt to gain as much powerlifting strength & fuctional strength while getting in shape/cutting weight (with this much working out i will probably keep my cals right over matenance and still cut weight) leading up to my first professional fight.... when that will be.. who knows  march, april, may?

Workout subject to change

(i'm just copying and pasting what Cowpimp wrote and working it to my schedual lol)



*Monday:*
AM
Full Body (Heavy Lower Body)
3-5RM squat/deadlift assistance lift
8-12 repetitions for 4-5 sets squat/deadlift accessory lift - high volume
3-5 repetitions for 5-8 sets vertical pulling movement
5-8 repetitions for 3-5 sets vertical pressing movement
core work (lower back & abs)
injury prevention work

PM
Boxing followed by wrestling

*Tuesday:*
AM
Plyos for upper body (Clap pushups/pullups, bench throws, overhead press throws, etc.)

Some type of interval training to mimic demands of wrestling. something like, bodyweight stuff performed in a circuit. Typically each circuit lasts 2-3 minutes and I rest for about 1 minute in between circuits.

PM
Boxing followed by wrestling

*Wednesday:*
off!!!atleast weights... probably will go to wrestling or boxing because they are fun

*Thursday:* 

AM
Full Body (Heavy Upper Body)
3-5RM bench press assistance lift
8-12 repetitions for 4-5 sets bench press accessory lift - high volume
3-5 repetitions for 5-8 sets lower body (Opposite of knee or hip dominance from Monday)
5-8 repetitions for 3-5 sets for horizontal pulling movement
5-8 repetitions for 3-5 sets for horizontal pressing movement
grip work

PM
Boxing followed by wrestling

*Friday: *
Wrestling Training
AM
Plyos for lower body (Box jumps, forward leaps, burpees, etc.)
Interval training similar to that as done on Tuesday.
PM
Boxing followed by wrestling

*Weekends:*
OFF!! weekends are time for personal reflection and lite beer 

I think i might use the PowerMatrix for my deads, squats, and benchs because i've had success with it and why change what isn't broken
And i'll probably skip either wrestling or boxing depending on the or how tired i am


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 21, 2005)

Height:5'11''- 6'0''...depends 
Weight:230
My numbers right now are:
Bench: 350-375(did 350 cake when tired just didn't try to move past it when fresh)
Squat: rounding 400
Deadlift: 500


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll get some pics up when i clean up


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2005)

What are the RI?

How are you going to periodize that?

Still looks like a lot to me if you are going to box in the PM.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What are the RI?
> 
> How are you going to periodize that?
> 
> Still looks like a lot to me if you are going to box in the PM.



what is an RI? sorry i dont know the acronyms all too well

so you would suggest one or the other or maybe just light technique boxing.. something along those lines


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2005)

RI= rest interval.


Crash,

it is a tough call.  Training people for physique goals over the internet is one thing since the diet is easier to control.  Training people for performance enhancment is another since I am not there to see all the variable....form/technique, what your plyo's looks like, what a "light" boxing day looks like to you....etc....You know what I mean?  Aside from training the general public I hve a few athletes that I work with (tri-athletes and such) but it is easier for me to be in control because I know the variables and I am in control of what a  "light" aerobic day is for them since I know what heart rate we are working at.  All I can do is really give you some suggestions and you would have to work it out for yourself.  As far as dropping a full on program would be tougher because I don't know what I am working with.  I wish you lived closer.  It would be fun as hell for me to train a competitive fighter.

So, now we have an idea of the rounds length and the type of energy system you are using.  I would break my training up over 2 or 3 days and have my plyos and agility work at the begning of the workout (that or my power exercises.....speed bench, speed squat, o-lifts, etc..) then move to the other things that I need to do, minimizing the single joint exercises and focusing on the main lifts that I need to work.


hope that helps.  Just keep playing with different ideas adn I am sure you will come up with something as there are a lot of different peeps here to offer up advice (pimp and dale).

-p


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't remember your numbers being that high about a couple of years ago.  You've made some excellent gains.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.elitefts.com/documents/balls.htm

I thought this article might help you.  You don't have to use medicine balls, but there is some great information about doing dynamic flexibility warmups.  I need to start implementing these myself.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 22, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't remember your numbers being that high about a couple of years ago.  You've made some excellent gains.



here's two years ago:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=13704

I'll add my stats in a little bit you can really see the difference lol my arms alone are close to 4 inches bigger! LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.elitefts.com/documents/balls.htm
> 
> I thought this article might help you.  You don't have to use medicine balls, but there is some great information about doing dynamic flexibility warmups.  I need to start implementing these myself.



ah! medicine balls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

hmmm... now im thinking of doing the same thing as before...
sun: chest tri
mon: back bi
tues: leg shoulder
wed: off
thurs: plyo- chest tri
fri: plyo- back bi
sat: plyo - leg shoulder

fuck.. i needa choose!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

why not:

mon- upper
tues- lower
wed- off
thurs- upper
fri- lower
sat and sun- off


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

think a two day rest is enough time?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> think a two day rest is enough time?




enough time?  your routine has only 1 day of rest!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

i meant inbetween body parts?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i meant inbetween body parts?




??

It is two days inbetween body parts:

mon- upper

thurs- upper

If you train total body everyother day it is one day of rest between body parts.

Just adjust your volume accordingly and make sure that you are working different training parameters between the workouts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry, i think that i am stuck in the bastardized one week rest between workouts of different body parts used in body building like chest every monday 7 day inbetween. that is what i meant by rest... hope that made sense im a little drunk getting the best out of my last days


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 30, 2005)

It's 4 in the morning and I wanted to write how far I came

12-17-2002
STATS:

Height 5'11''-6'0''
Weight 185
Arms: 
R:14 1/2 
L:14 1/2
Forearms
R:12 1/2 
L:12
Stomach 34 1/2
Quads 
R:25 
L:24 1/2
Calves 
R: 15 1/2 L: 
15 1/2
Chest 41
Neck 17

MAX:

Bench: 235
Military press:135
Squat: 250 not much 
Dead: 280  

12-30-2005
STATS

Height 5'11''-6'0''
Weight 230 (increase of 45lbs)
Arms 
R:17 1/2 (increase 3 inches... probably 3 1/2 I think I was lying back then lol) 
L:17 1/2 (increase 3 inches... probably 3 1/2 I think I was lying back then lol) 
Forearms 
R:14 1/4 (roughly 2 inch increase)
L: 14 (note to self use left hand  )

Stomach: 40 1/2... Jesus god!!! Almost 6 inches!!!!  no more fast food!!
Quads: 
R:29 1/2...4 inches increase... no wonder I can???t catch a soul in a triangle submission anymore.
L:29
Calves 
R: 16 1/2 (an inch bigger  ) 
L: 16 1/2
Chest: 48 1/2 (7 and a 1/2 increase ooooo ya!  )
Neck 18 1/2 (inch and a half.. not bad)

MAX:

Bench: 350-375 (115-140 lb increase.. not too bad.. )
military press:225?(I really don???t know, don???t to want hurt my shoulder to try so + 90)
squat: 400 (150 LBS.... gettin better)
dead: 500 (220 lbs.... ok that one makes me feel good inside )

BTW i really let myself go in the weight department and never even noticed my god i am embarrassed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 2, 2006)

And It Begins!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 2, 2006)

1-2-06
Weight: 227


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 2, 2006)

My diet:
Breakfast:
1/2 cup Oatmeal (cals: 150, protein: 8?)
3 whole Eggs (cals: 240, protein: 21)
Milk (cals: 120, protein: 12)(thats what my milk carton says for 1 cup)
Multivitamin
Glucosamine
.....i cant eat anymore lol and hate egg whites nor do i have enough $$ to go through a box every 2 days but i do buy the healthy omega-3 eggs

Pre-workout:
No-explode - 72cals

Midmorning: POST WORTKOUT
Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement -13cals
Almonds - 8 protein ,150 cals

lunch:
Salmon, chicken, or turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: around 400)
Brown rice (150cals, protein?)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13cals

Midafternoon:
Protein/glutamine shake (protein: 40gs, cals: 200)
Piece of fruit apple, orange, or pear (60cals)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals
Maybe 150 cals of almonds

Dinner:
Chicken, ground turkey (protein: 40gs, cals: 400) + cooked in extra virgin olive oil 1T 100cals
Broccoli (120: cals, protein 10g)
1cap (serving is 3 a day) flax/fish/borage oil supplement 13 cals

Late night:
Shake (protein: 22gs, cals: 120)
1 California Avocado (177cals, protein??)
Multivitamin


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 3, 2006)

Chest and tris: 

Everything was just EASY today
Chest
reps lbs
flat bench - this felt like nothing
8 - 205 
5 - 235
3 - 275
1 - 315
1 - 325
1 - 325
8 - 265
incline bench - got really tired towards the end muscles aren't used to work lol
8 - 185
5 - 205
3 - 225
1 - 255
1 - 225
5 - 205
machine flys - puppy pee (real easy) superset with pushdowns
10 -90
10 -100
10 -120
10 -130
10 -140
tris
pushdowns superseted with flys real easy
10 -90
10 -100
10 -110
10 -120
10 -120
one arm extentions - got hard at the end
10 -20
10 -25
10 -30
10 -35
10 -40
reverse pushdowns - got rushed so i hurried through
10 -50
10 -50
10 -50
10 -50
10 -50


hoped on the treamill for about 2 mins at the end and ran almost threw up and stopped.... horribly out of shape


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 3, 2006)

1-3-06
weight:225
I'm losin some good water weight maybe some fat  yesterday, my diet kinda got kicked around but everything went very well. i actually feel good today like i always do on my diets but i think my body was really hating me because of how unhealthy i was being. I just felt BLAH! and it's now getting all this healthy food/water and loving it. i'm loving it. we both are loving it lol

i found out i'm not going back to school till feb 18th so it'll just be hardcore training till then  

Im thinking about using some clen too. you know to help put a little.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 4, 2006)

Workout:Back and bis
deadlifts
8 - 225
5 - 275
3 - 315
1 - 365
1 - 385
1 - 405 (i ripped a calis off my hand in this lift and it fucked the rest of my workout)
5 - 315
Machine lower bak extentions(superset w/ pulldowns)
10 - 300
10 - 300
10 - 300
10 - 300
10 - 300
Pulldowns - (by now my hand was bleeding so i went a little lighter)
10 - 90
10 - 110
10 - 120
10 - 130
10 - 140
Machine rows
10 - 60
10 - 80
10 - 100
(ouch!!!!)
shrugs
10 - 80
10 - 90
10 - 95
10 - 105
10 - 95
THAT REALLY HURT!!!
BICEPS
straight bar curls
10 - 45
10 - 55
10 - 65
10 - 75
10 - 95
Reverse bar curls
10 - 45
10 - 55
10 - 65
10 - 75
10 - 75
Machine curls
10 - 40
10 - 60
10 - 80
DONE!

Then i went to wrestling after for 2 hours of hard wrestling and kicked the crap out of everyone because my instructor wasn't there

diet stayed in check i had a lot of stamina for how out of shape i am... i took a little clen earier in the day

and i ate some vegetables for the first time in awhile with some protein and started throwing up hahah DAMN VEGETABLES!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 4, 2006)

1-04-06
weight:224 moving down quick


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 5, 2006)

no workout yesterday i felt like shit had a headache... i think i am getting sick with the throwing up headache and feeling like shit thing  

1-5-05
weight - 224 maintaining


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

I would make sure you have alot of low RI stuff in there (<30 seconds)  In fact, all your high rep stuff I would bump the reps up to 15 and perform them for muscular endurance.

I would not do interval circuit training stuff, instead, I would do plyos with little to no rest between sets.  I would do your plyos like this:

Tuesday-Upper Body Plyos-Full Recovery; Lower Body plyos low recovery

Thursday-Lower Body Plyos full recovery; upper body plyos low recovery.

In MMA, you not only have to be able to apply strength and power, you have to be able to apply power and strength while tired.  I would prolly NOT wrestle before plyos, at least not if you want to gain power from them.  You will be so drained from the wrestling that you won't get good power output from the plyos(I wrestled and coached high school wrestling).  I s'pose you could do them before wrestling one day and after on another to accomplish my advice above.

I would also do alot of balance stuff when you unload on the 4th or 6th week.

The oly lifts are important, too, I just read a study where they were shown to be more beneficial than plyos wrt developing power and explosive jumping ability in trained athletes.  i will find the article when I get home, but the jyst was that Vert jump, 10yd sprint and some other metric of power increased more in the clean group than a squat jump group or something like that.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would make sure you have alot of low RI stuff in there (<30 seconds)  In fact, all your high rep stuff I would bump the reps up to 15 and perform them for muscular endurance.
> 
> I would not do interval circuit training stuff, instead, I would do plyos with little to no rest between sets.  I would do your plyos like this:
> 
> ...



hey thats is sweet stuff dale   how would you place the oly lift into a plyo routine?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2006)

1-06-06
weight:219
don't ask me how the fuck that one happened?  i haven't worked out the last two days because i have been sick and i cheated a little on my diet last night ... they had one of those bloomin onions at outback steakhouse so i destroyed that  atleast i got some efa's 





oh well whatever works lol i'm getting reawdy to do some cardio this morning(afternoon to you folks) and go do legs and shoulders... then go have sex


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> deadlifts
> 8 - 225
> 5 - 275
> 3 - 315
> ...



Are you following the Power Matrix training program or is this something you've come up with on your own?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you following the Power Matrix training program or is this something you've come up with on your own?



Im following the basic pricipal of the power matrix but on the 1 sets i just like loading on weight and i just kind of threw on weight when i thought i could lift  through out the entire workout... first week was really just to get my muscles functioning again. next week is where im really going to start working out


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> hey thats is sweet stuff dale   how would you place the oly lift into a plyo routine?



If doing full oly lifts, I would do them either on separate days, or after the upper body plyos.  If doing them from the hang position, after lower body plyos.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2006)

1-07-06
weight: no weigh in i stayed at a girls place last night 

Also, i skipped my workout yesterday but made up for it this morning

Legs & shoulders
squats - ATF! the only thing that stopped me was the safety bars and i moved those down some too 
8 -205
5 -245
3 -275
1 -300
1 -315
1 -335
5 -255
i really didnt know how in shape my legs were so i tested as i went wow am i paying for it now OUCH!
Leg extens - stacked the machine 
10 -200
10 -200
10 -200
10 -200
10 -200
Leg curls: take it easy on my hammies always pull them
10 -100
10 -100
10 -100
10 -100
10 -100
calf raises:
10 -250
10 -250
10 -250
10 -250
10 -250
legs were dead still are! dam im sore!
lateral raises
10 -15
10 -20
10 -25
10 -30
went and did a few on the machine but got over it real quick
Frontraises:
10 -15
10 -20
10 -25
10 -30

rear raises:
10 -15
10 -10
10 -10
15 was pretty heavy and by then my shoulders were gassed!
rotator cuff work - 5lbs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 8, 2006)

weight: 218

after the first week i am down 12 pounds 

MY LEGS HURT SO DAMN BAD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 13, 2006)

i haven't really been doing much of anything  
i got some bad news like last week and went out drinking and i think i may be going to canada for a funeral soon so im just kind of enjoying myself havin some fun. i dont know what else. not much


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2006)

So i looked in the mirror and im fuckin disgusted... i remind myself of lee priest bulked... so for the next week till i leave im going to eat healthy and try to keep on the diet... today! cardio and abs. See you soon. BTW my weight is 220


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

hey sport!
Looks like u are moving some good weight. Somehwhere along the line...you got strong! WAY to go!
u did ATF w/ 335??? Right now, I am happy to get my 315 with tops of quads parallel w/ floor...
I'm gonna have to keep my eye on you, little dragon.....


----------

